# Beau ate a Hershey's Kiss



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Of course he gobbled it down foil wrapper and all. I'm not concerned about the small amount of milk chocolate; I am a bit worried about the foil wrapper. Now I guess I have to be on the lookout for a shiny poop. Dogs, can't live with 'em, can't live without.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha one time Trev ate a half a package of Oreo cookies...yep, we had black poo the next day. I also had a package of those tiny wax covered cheese wheels and those disappeared too, wax plastic and all, but I think that one of the bigger dogs ate those and I don't necessarily keep an eye on their poo (since I don't take them to work and I'm not home to watch them poop lol!) so I never saw exactly who ate them. Kept everybody under watch for a few days, no one showed signs of being sick so I guess everything came out haha!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A dog belonging to a friend of mine ate a whole box of Quality Street, complete with foil and cellophane wrappers. Fortunately not a high quality chocolate, but they had sparkly poos for a week!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My last poodle Clara ate an entire corned beef, all sliced and ready to put on the table. I was away from the kitchen for all of 5 minutes and the whole thing was gone. She paid for it big time with diarrhea for several days. he he he.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mack picked up a candy wrapper and gobbled it before i can take it out.

His poo came out wrapped in the polar mint paper :aetsch:


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> My last poodle Clara ate an entire corned beef, all sliced and ready to put on the table. I was away from the kitchen for all of 5 minutes and the whole thing was gone. She paid for it big time with diarrhea for several days. he he he.


I am fairly convinced that as smart as poodles actually are, mine, at least, has no way of connecting what comes out with what went in... I know he's always surprised when it's "Different" poo, and runs away from it before returning to bark at it (yes, really)... 

good to know chocolate is not the poison stated on the internet. I'd have probably run to the vet for a Hershey's kiss - I guess I can stop screaming about the dog licking a chocolate ice cream bowl... 

sarah


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"good to know chocolate is not the poison stated on the internet. I'd have probably run to the vet for a Hershey's kiss - I guess I can stop screaming about the dog licking a chocolate ice cream bowl..."_
Although a bit of milk chocolate won't kill your dog, it could make him sick and/or give him diarrhea. So I wouldn't discount the negative effect of it. But dark chocolate is more harmful. I too would have called the vet if my dog at a Hershey Kiss. 

I hope Beau passed the foil soon, so you can stop worrying. I'm sure it'll pass thru fine.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The potential for chocolate poisoning varies with the weight of the dog, the kind of chocolate consumed, and the amount consumed. For details about whether you should worry or not, see the following interactive chart. Move the little orange square down to the weight of your dog, and you will see what it would take to make your dog sick.

The Chocolate Chart Interactive - National Geographic Magazine


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was a kid, my best friend's toy poodle (she was tiny, weighed 5-6lbs, sold to them as a 'teacup' poodle) got into the Christmas presents and unwrapped and ate an entire 1lb. Hershey's Crackle bar overnight. Never had a moment of sickness from it.

On the other hand, not that long ago, a different friend's spoo got into a bag of Hershey's kisses and ate a couple, wrappers and all. Bloated that night. Granted, this is a dog that bloated often (eventually died from heart issues resulting from severe bloating episodes), so not much of anything would have set her off.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's always easy to tell who eats my ear plugs, they poo pink soon after.


----------

